# Still talking with Diaw on the agreement



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why don't we just have a thread for Suns articles? Better then
having a ten new threads a day just for an article. Except, you can 
still post Amare articles in the Amare Update Thread. 

Still talking with Diaw on the agreement...



> “I would think there’s a good chance to get something done,” said David Griffin, the Suns’ vice president of basketball operations, Tuesday night when the Suns lost, 107-96, to the Los Angeles Clippers in their first home exhibition game.
> 
> “It’s 50-50,” Diaw said of the chances he’ll sign in the next two weeks.


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_boris_061018.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: |--->Suns Articles!<---|*

dude, we post different articles in in new threads to get different discussions going on separate things. the forum doesn't grow by confining that stuff to just one thread - unless it's like the Amare update thread. Do not post all articles here. Make new threads.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: |--->Suns Articles!<---|*



Dissonance19 said:


> dude, we post different articles in in new threads to get different discussions going on separate things. the forum doesn't grow by confining that stuff to just one thread - unless it's like the Amare update thread. Do not post all articles here. Make new threads.



The point is to use one big thread to talk about it. It's not like you can't
talk about it in one thread. Rarely do people even respond to the articles.

We have so many shadow Sun fans. It's quite sad. 

People need to start posting, I don't like the guys who wait for us to make the playoffs
before they start chiming in on the dicussions.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: |--->Suns Articles!<---|*



Dr.Seuss said:


> The point is to use one big thread to talk about it. It's not like you can't
> talk about it in one thread. Rarely do people even respond to the articles.
> 
> We have so many shadow Sun fans. It's quite sad.
> ...


yea thats not his point though... hes saying that u see a new article, u browse it and put in ur 2 cents. to prove him further right i havent looked at the amare update thread for a couple days now since it seems like its been there for a while. i immediately looked at this NEW thread becuz i see new information that i can indulge in.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: |--->Suns Articles!<---|*



Dr.Seuss said:


> The point is to use one big thread to talk about it. It's not like you can't
> talk about it in one thread. Rarely do people even respond to the articles.
> 
> We have so many shadow Sun fans. It's quite sad.
> ...


No one will talk about articles in one thread, or check to update. People make comments about articles, it's not that much, but it's better than confining it to one thread. This - they will actually see it, and it may encourage conversation. Forum doesn't grow sticking everything in one thread though.

And yes, we do have laid back Suns fans, who aren't as active, start a lot of threads, but that could be a good thing in someways. None of those pointless discussions. But yes, it would be nice to have more activity with some legitmate discussions. And those 2 or 3 who show up for the playoffs, like Sunfan81, Card Trader, or even Amareca, don't even post in this forum. They shouldn't be taken seriously, anyway. They've given us a bad name as a whole, because the majority of the Suns fans aren't bad posters, really.

I've tried to recruit people, they don't show up, and ones lately who stumble across it, post once or twice, and never come back.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: |--->Suns Articles!<---|*



THE MATRIX 31 said:


> yea thats not his point though... hes saying that u see a new article, u browse it and put in ur 2 cents. to prove him further right i havent looked at the amare update thread for a couple days now since it seems like its been there for a while. i immediately looked at this NEW thread becuz i see new information that i can indulge in.


 :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: |--->Suns Articles!<---|*



THE MATRIX 31 said:


> yea thats not his point though... hes saying that u see a new article, u browse it and put in ur 2 cents. to prove him further right i havent looked at the amare update thread for a couple days now since it seems like its been there for a while. i immediately looked at this NEW thread becuz i see new information that i can indulge in.



It's not a big deal to me. The board was getting cramped with stuff I call spam.
That's why. 

I'm sure you would check the Amare update thread if you saw it have the purple on it knowing it was new.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, I definitely won't be combining them into one thread. I respect your opinion here, but most would want the newest information made into the newest threads. Plus, then people who use the New Posts function also see the title of the thread and visit when interested. A "Suns articles" thread will not get those extra visits. I didn't even want to combine all the Amare posts into one thread, but did it begrudgingly.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yeah, I definitely won't be combining them into one thread. I respect your opinion here, but most would want the newest information made into the newest threads. Plus, then people who use the New Posts function also see the title of the thread and visit when interested. A "Suns articles" thread will not get those extra visits. *I didn't even want to combine all the Amare posts into one thread, but did it begrudgingly*.



Weren't those cookies I baked you good though? j/k =)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Weren't those cookies I baked you good though? j/k =)


...they made me feel all funny


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

In RELATED news

Diaw signed for $45million over 5 years


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> ...they made me feel all funny



Me too. I had to go to the hospital.


----------

